# Free Fender Skirts



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

I ordered replacement fender skirt as mine cracked and started flapping in the wind while driving down the highway. Long story short, I was sent me wrong ones. I was given a full refund, so I'm just looking to give these to whoever they fit. I live in the Metro Detroit area. Let me know if you are interested and can pick them up.
Using this worksheet, you can tell if they are the right size for you.
http://www.icondirect.com/content/ICONEasyAs123.pdf
Measurements that I get are A: either 43" or 27 1/2" depending on what screw holes you use, B: 13", C: 14", D: 5", E: 3", F: 69 3/4".
Tim


----------

